# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.7.5

## gsm_bouali

*NsPro v6.7.5* Just a small update:  * Added Galaxy Core SM-G386F support.* 
 Root files necesar for Unlock are available on NsPro Support Area. 
 Latest NsPro version available:
 On NsTeam Website:   
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 On NsPro Support Area     * *

----------


## ighdriss

* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*اخيرا تحرك التيم شكرا على المتابعة*

----------

